# Wow: REPMAXX Computerized Bench Press



## AndroSport (Mar 13, 2013)

Anybody seen or used one of these?

The local metroflex just got one here

All computerized resistance settings, emergency kick stop, can do drop sets without taking your hands off the bar, can do rows/bench press/close grip bp & more.

Seems cool but at the same time what the **** is wrong with stacking the weight on the damn bar and doing how its been done for years? I'd like to try it out but I'm sure this thing costs an arm and a leg...

Your thoughts??


----------



## Cashout (Mar 13, 2013)

I haven't seen this before but I'd like to try it because most of my routines involve drop/strip setting. I could really see a benefit for this type of equipment in those training routines.

As it is now I have to get up strip weight and jump back under the bar.

Cool! Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## ccpro (Mar 13, 2013)

I think I saw it in Rocky IV, "he's like a piece of iron"!


----------



## regular (Mar 13, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> Your thoughts??



The last place I want more electronics is in the gym. It already takes casual lifters an hour to push out 25 - 30 reps because they can't put their phones down.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 13, 2013)

Seriously, you better be the first person in the door or clear your schedule for the day if you wanna get on that thing.


----------



## Curiosity (Mar 13, 2013)

Unless you're cashout, then you can just buy 2 or 3 for your home gym


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 13, 2013)

Cashout said:


> I haven't seen this before but I'd like to try it because most of my routines involve drop/strip setting. I could really see a benefit for this type of equipment in those training routines.
> 
> As it is now I have to get up strip weight and jump back under the bar.
> 
> Cool! Thanks for posting!!!



This is the primary benefit I see!!

But like they said below... you are going to have every tom, dick, harry & sally trying to get on it so unless you can buy one yourself it may prove to be a time consuming endeavor.

I will see if I can sneak up there and play with it some day (its a bit of a drive for me)


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 13, 2013)

Looks kind of cool but I would rather use the weight with the bar.


----------



## whitelml (Mar 14, 2013)

Looks cool but imagine if sumthn electrical went wrong.....lol.   Be doing set of 250 then all the sudden 450.   Maybe everyone will be so wrapped up in using it that it will free up time on the other benches


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 14, 2013)

AndroSport said:


> This is the primary benefit I see!!
> 
> But like they said below... you are going to have every tom, dick, harry & sally trying to get on it so unless you can buy one yourself it may prove to be a time consuming endeavor.
> 
> I will see if I can sneak up there and play with it some day (its a bit of a drive for me)



I got a friend at the Metro in Az... Big mother fucker... 500 something pound raw bencher.


----------



## musclebird (Mar 14, 2013)

I think this is kinda cool, sorta kills the feeling of working out but maybe machines like this as they get more advanced will be able to track/kill the debates on what rep ranges are best for building muscle among other things.. or introduce a new way to workout where you just push as hard as you possibly can and it gives you the perfect resistance so its like your first rep is your 1RM and the next 9 would be you maximum potential, I bet it tracks you on a profile with graphs and crap because the machines at my gym do, or maybe like whitelml said it, it will just screw up and turn into a guillotine haha


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 14, 2013)

Sure wish I had an EDIT button.............


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 14, 2013)

PillarofBalance said:


> I got a friend at the Metro in Az... Big mother fucker... 500 something pound raw bencher.



I wish i lived close enough to train there... it may as well be on the other side of the world from where I live. Even far from my office which is about an hour closer than my house. Although I despise that part of town (outside of the fact that Metro resides there)

I was talking with the owner about finding some resources to help open another one on the east side of the valley but he wants to open a shop in the more ritzy part of town which is still quite a distance from me.


----------



## Dtownry (Mar 14, 2013)

I would like to give it a whirl.  I will see if there is one by me and report back.


----------



## DF (Mar 14, 2013)

LOL, Big Worm!


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 14, 2013)

I guess it would have benefits to some people.  Meh, I like to stick to Iron.  What would Arnold do?  Who knows maybe this is the wave of the future, or will just be shelved with all the Nordic Tracks in the corner.


----------



## mugzy (Apr 4, 2017)

Interesting I have not seen this before. Looks like the website has been removed indicating this may never have come to fruition.


----------

